# Car thread.



## Delta Shell (Jan 31, 2022)

What's your current car? (If you don't have one that's also excellent. Have a nice day).

What car would you realistically like to own? Next? Someday? What's your favourite car of all time (that you owned or didn't). What's the worst car you've ever owned? 

Anything vehicle related. Go for it.


Also we did a dream car thread but talk about that too if ya want.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 31, 2022)

What's your current car? *2009 Toyota Corolla, desert sand color.*

What car would you realistically like to own? Next? Someday? *My next car will likely be a Toyota Camry, 2018 and up. Slight possibility of it being Lexus, probably the IS.*

What's your favourite car of all time (that you owned or didn't). What's the worst car you've ever owned? *Not sure about my favorite car. I did like the Mercedes SLR McLaren, it comes to mind right now. The worst car I have ever owned was a 1993 Volkswagen Passat. It would randomly stop on me, even in the middle of a big intersection. My friends called it the "deathtrap".*

Also we did a dream car thread but talk about that too if ya want. *My dream car would be whatever is the most expensive/valuable car in the world. So that I can sell it, buy a Camry or Lexus, and keep the rest of the money. Clearly I'm not much of a car guy lol.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Djomla (Jan 31, 2022)

Favorite cars, on top of my mind.



*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Worm Juice (Jan 31, 2022)

Have a mini one now from 2011. Would like to own the polestar 2 or Kia ev6, the ioniq 5 also seems nice. But those are all pretty expensive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2022)

i don't have a car

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 31, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> What's your current car? (If you don't have one that's also excellent. Have a nice day).


mazda cx-5


Delta Shell said:


> What car would you realistically like to own? Next? Someday? What's your favourite car of all time (that you owned or didn't). What's the worst car you've ever owned?


idc about flashy cars, it's just there to get me places and make sure i don't die

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## wibisana (Jan 31, 2022)

I dont drive/cant. I mean i have car driving license by bribing the exam officer, i almost crashed on exam lol
and obviously RN i dont have car
realistically i would want something like Toyota Yaris, Mazda 2, Honda Jazz. 

let say i become executive that require me to have a sedan for image, i proll would have Camry or Corolla

for dream car i would want RX-7 or 8, or old 86 (which will be a bitch to take care off, spare part and stuff)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 31, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> What's your current car? (If you don't have one that's also excellent. Have a nice day).
> 
> What car would you realistically like to own? Next? Someday? What's your favourite car of all time (that you owned or didn't). What's the worst car you've ever owned?
> 
> ...


Current driver is an 2020 Explorer ST, and also have a 2010 lariat f150 in black that has 200k miles on it. Still runs like a champ though.

The car I'd realistically like to own one day would be something like a AMG C63, and maybe when the truck eventually breaks down replace it with a raptor or something. But that'd be a ways off for either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 31, 2022)

Jim said:


> i don't have a car



i asked a guy once if he drove

and he told me he didnt

i asked how he got around

he said "bus number 11"

i said "huh? is that a bus in this area?"

he pointed down at his legs and said "bus number 11"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i asked a guy once if he drove
> 
> and he told me he didnt
> 
> ...


i don't get it?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 31, 2022)

Yeah I don't get it either.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 31, 2022)

Jim said:


> i don't get it?





reiatsuflow said:


> Yeah I don't get it either.



each leg is a 1 

bus number 11

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 31, 2022)

By the way he was a foreign exchange student and he said all this in an Indian accent

Shits just funnier sometimes in an accent

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> each leg is a 1
> 
> bus number 11


Shouldn't it be 2 then?


----------



## Smoke (Jan 31, 2022)

2016 Mustang.

Honestly, I'd like to get a 2012-ish Toyota Tacoma.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke (Jan 31, 2022)

-0-
/[]\
11

Makes more sense than

-0-
/[]\
_2

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Schneider (Jan 31, 2022)

one and only

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Djomla (Feb 1, 2022)

More beauties


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 1, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> each leg is a 1
> 
> bus number 11


Lol I thought it was funny. I like indian humour.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 1, 2022)

I currently have a beat up 2013 Seat Leon. It's been nothing but trouble since I got it tbh, it's managed to get me from A to B and on long road trips but I always *always *have the anxiety of the next breakdown in my head when i'm driving it.

I owned a Honda Civic about 10 years ago. No issues with that car ever, not even an electrical issue. Might get another civic for that reason although I was looking at Lexus due to the supposed reliability.....but they're sooooo ugly. I can't get over it. Damn Toyota why did you design such monstrosities.

My first car was a deathtrap as well. Citreon Saxo. CD player was stuck on "Error 7" forever. The seat would fly back at high speed pulling me off the pedals, meaning I and my passengers were always seconds away from death. Was a fun time. Most things in this car were broken. It wasn't road worthy.

It's wanky but I really want a Land Rover Defender or even a discovery with like a roof tent lulz. They are notoriously unreliable Chelsea tractors however but........

I would also like an American muscle car but I live in England so...

An 80s Audi Quattro would be a shout for me though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wibisana (Feb 1, 2022)

Schneider said:


> one and only


like all indonesian lol, we like 7 seaters Innova

imo that is the least favorite of mine, it is just too big my family is not that big to warant 7 seaters

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schneider (Feb 1, 2022)

wibisana said:


> like all indonesian lol, we like 7 seaters Innova
> 
> imo that is the least favorite of mine, it is just too big my family is not that big to warant 7 seaters


innova diesel reborn always sells like peanuts, despite pandemic and shit economy. price aint exactly peanuts tho, its def out of my price range now from the recent price hike, but it still sells peanuts regardless

there's always a good reason to buy innova even if you dont like innova
1. working man's car. she'll survive even if you take her to a war zone (floods, rough terrains, steep uphills etc). and as a toyota she'll be reliable and last a long time.
2. price. my mother in law brought grand innova in 2014 for 200 mil. last year she sold it for 200 mil (50 km odometer). hopefully the same for my reborn. easy to sell if needed with excellent depreciation rate.
3. aftersales. auto2000 good service and doesnt kill your wallet. sparepart also easily available.
4. decent fuel economy, esp. diesel.
5. cool (freezing if rain) ac.


a little caveat for me being it now reaches luxury level prices (you get new pajero/fortuner few years ago) despite being a working class car, tho otoh it helps my resale value. also felt the driver cabin felt a bit too cramped for me (176 cm). killer center seat tho, quite comfy and spacious (family friendly car) but sadly im always on driver seat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 1, 2022)

I sat in a Polestar 2 the other day, speaking of cramped cabin.

Wtf is up with that centre console. It bangs into your knee. Bad bad design choice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Djomla (Feb 1, 2022)

It was given to me by my dad. Yes, I need to better my driving skills.

This one is driven by my grandfather. I love it.



And this one. By his "archenemy"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 1, 2022)

Djomla said:


> It was given to me by my dad. Yes, I need to better my driving skills.
> 
> This one is driven by my grandfather. I love it.
> 
> ...


Very nice.

How come your grandad has an arch enemy?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Djomla (Feb 1, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> Very nice.
> 
> How come your grandad has an arch enemy?



Not really his enemy. He just calls him that. They just drive similar old cars, and always "compete" which one is better. The black one is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 1, 2022)

Djomla said:


> Not really his enemy. He just calls him that. They just drive similar old cars, and always "compete" which one is better. The black one is.


lol bless him.

Having an arch enemy probably means you made it in life.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Feb 1, 2022)

An Audi A3.

I would like an Audi R8




An Aston Martin DBS


A Tesla Model S



Or all 3

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Garcher (Feb 1, 2022)

sharing an opel corsa right. don't see the point in expensive cars but since I might end up in the automotive industry some day you guys should keep buying them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 1, 2022)

Volvo xc90 2019 D5.
Dream car - probably some rally car to muck about in. But i want a nice car for work and going on home visits in.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 1, 2022)

The problem with the noce low down sportscars is english weather. 4 wheel drive is a must for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 1, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Volvo xc90 2019 D5.
> Dream car - probably some rally car to muck about in. But i want a nice car for work and going on home visits in.


I considered an XC90. I had and XC60 ordered but cancelled it tbh.

Choice paralysis lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 1, 2022)

Civic - super reliable. I do all the maintenance too.

I plan on getting into a Jeep Wrangler. I've done a considerable amount of homework on the TJ, the 4.0, the AX15 transmission, the chassis, and most major issues (including the ECU and wiring harness). I'm ready to buy...except they were stupid expensive before the rona hit. Now they're ridiculous 

I'm still going in. Civic as the daily driver, Jeep as a backup/emergency winter vehicle. 

Maintenance tip - if you are looking to keep your car, and drive in the winter and your municipality uses road salt, you may want to consider oil coating and/or using a lanolin based rust inhibitor. Works like magic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 1, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Civic - super reliable. I do all the maintenance too.
> 
> I plan on getting into a Jeep Wrangler. I've done a considerable amount of homework on the TJ, the 4.0, the AX15 transmission, the chassis, and most major issues (including the ECU and wiring harness). I'm super ready to buy...except they were stupid expensive before the rona hit. Now they're ridiculous


oh, if you like maintenance, then you will love Jeeps

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Feb 1, 2022)

2015 Toyota Avalon hybrid xle currently

May stop being a cheapo and get a BMW but that’ll be some time later as my daughter comes first

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Karasu (Feb 1, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> oh, if you like maintenance, then you will love Jeeps



Mmm...I plan on doing a good amount of preventative maintenance. But I'm not aware of too much in the way of inherent problems with their platform inasmuch as what I've outlined.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 1, 2022)

Djomla said:


> It was given to me by my dad. Yes, I need to better my driving skills.
> 
> This one is driven by my grandfather. I love it.
> 
> ...


One of my life dreams would be collecting these beatles that are rusting in garages and convert it to a high powered ev. Maybe with a lil restoration or reconstruction on the interiors, kind of a retro outside, modern inside kinda thing.

Still needs to figure out the aircons tho.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 2, 2022)

While the acceleration of an electric motor is amazing there is one aspect electric vehicles are really lacking in - IMO it's an important one.


The sound of a performance engine running balls out with a good exhaust system is nothing short of amazing. It sounds vicious. If you've never had the experience I can only say you should definitely make it a point to.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 2, 2022)

2017 Santa Fe Sport.

not a big fan of cars though as long as it gets me from point a to point b then I’m good


----------



## Schneider (Feb 2, 2022)

Karasu said:


> While the acceleration of an electric motor is amazing there is one aspect electric vehicles are really lacking in - IMO it's an important one.
> 
> 
> The sound of a performance engine running balls out with a good exhaust system is nothing short of amazing. It sounds vicious. If you've never had the experience I can only say you should definitely make it a point to.


i'm a formerly a primary and currently a secondhand listener

genuinely speaking fucc that noise and get that shit away from me


----------



## Djomla (Feb 3, 2022)

Schneider said:


> One of my life dreams would be collecting these beatles that are rusting in garages and convert it to a high powered ev. Maybe with a lil restoration or reconstruction on the interiors, kind of a retro outside, modern inside kinda thing.
> 
> Still needs to figure out the aircons tho.



Blasphemy.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 3, 2022)

Schneider said:


> i'm a formerly a primary and currently a secondhand listener
> 
> genuinely speaking fucc that noise and get that shit away from me



What did you have? What happened (formerly)?


----------



## Schneider (Feb 3, 2022)

Karasu said:


> What did you have? What happened (formerly)?


i never owned a sport car, but i did have an old car with busted exhaust pipes which was almost as loud

my car nut friend who owned a modding garage did let me take one for a spin once (an aventador iirc) but yeah it wasn't for me tbh. especially after going electric few years ago. just not into engine noises i guess, goes for planes too.

right now i have 2 neighbors with harleys and one sport car (that i know of) which is 3 counts too many over my liking (though otoh they do help me wake up in the mornings)


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 3, 2022)

The fact that BMW plays engine noises through the speakers of their EV cars (composed by hans zimmer apparently) really. REALLY. Irritates me.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## blk (Feb 3, 2022)

Just an old Renault Clio. 

For a future car probably an EV... 

Maybe Zoe, or ID3, etc..

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 3, 2022)

I just want an EV (not Tesla) or a renovated bus that runs on cooking oil So I live on the road with my family. We'd be a #vanLife Instagram family and hopefully not be murdered by hitchhikers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 3, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> I just want an EV (not Tesla) or a renovated bus that runs on cooking oil So I live on the road with my family. We'd be a #vanLife Instagram family and hopefully not be murdered by hitchhikers


I thought about Vanlife before and still do at times because I am a weird hippy at heart. I can technically work from anywhere so having a van with good internet access would be all I needed.

It's not really a viable option in the UK however. Woe unto me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin (Feb 3, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> It's not really a viable option in the UK however. Woe unto me.


ya, what's the point of living in a van if there's nowhere worth driving to

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 3, 2022)

Gin said:


> ya, what's the point of living in a van if there's nowhere worth driving to


You bastard tosser

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Keishin (Feb 3, 2022)

cars tend to be pieces of junk metal but I've been very content with Kia Ceed for the past half a year.

looks like this except grey:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 4, 2022)

First car is an old Mitsubishi, given to me by my older brother.

First car I bought was a 2008 Toyota Corolla. I still have it right now.

Got a 2018 Toyota Kruger 4 years ago for the fam.

Dream car? Not sure... The wife wants a red Tesla though. Can someone give me $100k for it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 4, 2022)

Shanks said:


> First car is an old Mitsubishi, given to me by my older brother.
> 
> First car I bought was a 2008 Toyota Corolla. I still have it right now.
> 
> ...


I can give you 100k, I just need your social security number, your bank account number, and the pin/password to all your bank accounts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 4, 2022)

savior2005 said:


> I can give you 100k, I just need your social security number, your bank account number, and the pin/password to all your bank accounts.


Are you the Prince that keeps e-mailing me?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 4, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> Are you the Prince that keeps e-mailing me?


Shhhhh


----------



## Karasu (Feb 4, 2022)

Aston Martin DB9 GT V12 

IMHO this is a work of art.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2022)

I don't have one, but a friend of mine recently got a Testa. Strongly considering it.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 5, 2022)

I'm really interested in electric/BEVs and would like a electric motorcycle - particularly one of the Chinese concepts I saw recently. In so far as cars are concerned, I wouldn't mind working on a conversion.

Been following the progress of this project for a bit - fairly well done:


----------



## David (Feb 5, 2022)

2005 Toyota Corolla — the lowest-end brand you can find. Roll-up windows,  manual door locks, etc. But hell, it works just fine.

re:dream cars: I know jack shit about cars, but once I saw a hot pink Tesla with a license plate something like "YASGRRL." Whew.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 1, 2022)

@Karasu @Delta Shell would you like to try a spin inside these death traps?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Apr 1, 2022)

Djomla said:


> Favorite cars, on top of my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


The red one is nice.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 3, 2022)

Schneider said:


> @Karasu @Delta Shell would you like to try a spin inside these death traps?


Tbh yeah I'd probably give it a go. Driver not passenger though. I have trust issues.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2022)

If I answer this question, the whole thread is immediately going to center on me and everyone is going to ask a bunch more questions, so I won't say anything now.



Delta Shell said:


> Lol I thought it was funny. I like indian humour.


I see we are very liberal with our usage of the word "humor".


----------



## wibisana (Apr 3, 2022)

Mider T said:


> If I answer this question, the whole thread is immediately going to center on me and everyone is going to ask a bunch more questions, so I won't say anything now.
> 
> 
> I see we are very liberal with our usage of the word "humor".


u prolly drive tesla or toyota

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schneider (Apr 3, 2022)

Mider T said:


> If I answer this question, the whole thread is immediately going to center on me and everyone is going to ask a bunch more questions, so I won't say anything now.
> 
> 
> I see we are very liberal with our usage of the word "humor".





wibisana said:


> u prolly drive tesla or toyota

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schneider (Apr 3, 2022)

for the record, yes i will absolutely talk about this


----------



## MarF (Apr 3, 2022)

FIrst car was a Skoda Fabia 6Y 1.9 SDI. Truly a great car, cost me 2000€ to buy. Cheap to insure, unkillable engine, barely needed any fuel and was extremely reliable. It once spend an entire week outside without being moved in temperatures around -30°C and still started without issues. Bad winter roads weren't an issue with it either.



Sadly I had a "small" accident with a BMW X1 and the repair cost was too high for it to be worth it. Would have cost me around 1200€ to have it all fixed. So I notified my insurance, took off my license plates and six hours later I sold it to the first czechian car exporter that drove by my house for 300€.



Current car is a Audi A3 8PA 2.0 TDI. Also a great car, never had an issue with it either. Fun to drive as a daily and doesn't need much fuel either.


*Spoiler*: __ 









The second picture was taken shortly after I bought it. I drove across the country to Kitzbühel and up a mountain for fun, ate a gulash soup at Pinky's Mountain Cabin and enjoyed the view.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 4, 2022)

I actually E bike everywhere as I dislike cars but not bikes. Currently using a Rad Runner 2 decked out to look like a cafe racer.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 5, 2022)

I like bikes too. Would love to go electric, but until then I ride this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Apr 5, 2022)

Karasu said:


> I like bikes too. Would love to go electric, but until then I ride this.


you aint living until you feel that electric torque on two wheels man


----------



## Karasu (Apr 5, 2022)

Schneider said:


> you aint living until you feel that electric torque on two wheels man



It's kinda odd. Like the HD Livewire has about 86 lbft of torque and manages to get to 60 in 3 seconds. Mine has 130 lbft of torque and gets there in about 3.5. An electric motor's power is really different - its torque is basically instantaneous, and an ICE's develops.


----------



## pfft (Apr 5, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> each leg is a 1
> 
> bus number 11


I thought it was some weird penis joke omg


----------



## Schneider (Apr 5, 2022)

Karasu said:


> It's kinda odd. Like the HD Livewire has about 86 lbft of torque and manages to get to 60 in 3 seconds. Mine has 130 lbft of torque and gets there in about 3.5. Electric motors power is really different - its torque is basically instantaneous, and an ICE's develops.


ice's torque varies throughout rpms (shaped like a bell curve) while electric's are evenly spread thorough. the peak torque on ice is accessible only to a certain range of rpms, while on evs you get that maximum torque right from the start.

the g force you'll feel is entirely something else.


----------



## Yamato (Apr 6, 2022)

Current car that I drive. 




Was thinking of getting a Ford F-150 Lightning when it's available at dealers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Apr 7, 2022)

@wibisana 
?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2022)

i got a citroen c4 vts
honestly i want another one >.>


----------



## wibisana (Apr 7, 2022)

Yamato said:


> @wibisana
> ?


lol. my phone is old and broken, it sometimes press button/screen itself XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 7, 2022)

Schneider said:


> ice's torque varies throughout rpms (shaped like a bell curve) while electric's are evenly spread thorough. the peak torque on ice is accessible only to a certain range of rpms, while on evs you get that maximum torque right from the start.
> 
> the g force you'll feel is entirely something else.



Yeah - for sure. Mine are fairly tame arcs that correspond as you would expect (hp/tq increasing/decreasing) I don't have my dynos anymore, but nothing unusual for an undersquare engine. It performs fairly well, had the ICU flashed which works in concert with a supplemental fuel management system. The engine wasn't created with aftermarket mods in mind, I guess they thought the displacement was enough (around 1900cc) so unfortunately they didn't have higher rpms in mind - which kills it on the top end. I've had my rev limiter pushed back a bit to maximize what it has. It will make 140 mph. It climbs fairly fast - like you will liquify the tire if you're not careful. But electric bikes would crush it - and many 4 cylinder race bikes smash it. Get a lot of surprised race bikes because it's a torque monster however 

Electric is the future. There's really no competing with the performance. I love the sound of well built engines however (not necessarily motorcycles, but car engines). Motors are simpler, far fewer parts, and I'm certain will last longer.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 7, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Yeah - for sure. Mine are fairly tame arcs that correspond as you would expect (hp/tq increasing/decreasing) I don't have my dynos anymore, but nothing unusual for an undersquare engine. It performs fairly well, had the ICU flashed which works in concert with a supplemental fuel management system. The engine wasn't created with aftermarket mods in mind, I guess they thought the displacement was enough (around 1900cc) so unfortunately they didn't have higher rpms in mind - which kills it on the top end. I've had my rev limiter pushed back a bit to maximize what it has. It will make 140 mph. It climbs fairly fast - like you will liquify the tire if you're not careful. But electric bikes would crush it - and many 4 cylinder race bikes smash it. Get a lot of surprised race bikes because it's a torque monster however
> 
> Electric is the future. There's really no competing with the performance. I love the sound of well built engines however (not necessarily motorcycles, but car engines). Motors are simpler, far fewer parts, and I'm certain will last longer.


1900cc on a bike is huge bruv. thats twice the displacement of the average cars where i live (), on two wheels 

i've read that electrics were already there in early 20th century. but big petrol money pushed it aside to let ice take center stage. we could only imagine the possibilities had it been the other way around.

maybe we could've cracked the battery problems in the 70s and end up with the electric "whistles" for noise (somewhat like turbo innit) and less nox on our lungs. until its solved however i'm not seeing it as a viable replacement for ice because it doesn't answer the finite and reusability resource questions for lithiums (arguably more limited than fossils), not to mention the longass charging times, though that maybe still manageable methinks (refill anywhere for hours vs. refill instantly at specific places)

diesels, imo, are ice's answer to the resource question. currently where i live the cheapest diesels contain 30% plant oil (palm), as we happen to be a large exporter of palm oils. the future trend should be higher ratios of plant oil (renewable) adjacent to less fossil dependency with the corresponding performance and environmental upkeeps.

i did mention i despise loud engine noises, but because of me late dad i'll always have a soft spot for diesels (dude loved his diesels), so i'm a bit biased i guess


----------



## Karasu (Apr 7, 2022)

Batteries are evolving quite rapidly - as I understand it there are at least a couple major players that say they have a solid state battery, but they're still using the same materials if I understand it properly. In any event, with the amount of money they're throwing at this issue they should find something more practical.

There's a lot that can happen with ICEs - transient plasma ignition, variable compression engines, camless engines, etc. They're still making changes. But diesel is amazing - they were created to run off peanut oil IIRC.  Honestly even as a derivative of oil it's hugely powerful and a much less refined fuel (being easier to produce).  Diesel electric systems/traction motors are really cool - and this is all really old stuff but still very widely used today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2022)

I am looking to buy a car now, I hate it so much already.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 10, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am looking to buy a car now, I hate it so much already.



Real talk right here. I don't know about you, but making this decision is like hell for me. On top of that, the prices right now are just stupid.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Real talk right here. I don't know about you, but making this decision is like hell for me. On top of that, the prices right now are just stupid.


I don't even care, I want it to work, have A/C, and like be a car? 

Like I don't plan to start driving a bunch and I will most likely just use to go get food and go to Houston on occasion


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2022)

Like look at this! Where is the rest of it? 


It's the fucking Wild West out here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 10, 2022)

Do you mind buying new?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Do you mind buying new?


I'm really trying to avoid it. And the thing is I don't really have much need for something new since I won't be going anywhere with it. I work from home so I don't drive for that.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 10, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm really trying to avoid it. And the thing is I don't really have much need for something new since I won't be going anywhere with it. I work from home so I don't drive for that.



I feel your pain - the market is crazy right now. But it seems like you have your own special crazy down there. Like literally what the hell was that ad about  

Sounds like you're going to have a real hard time with this. That's no bueno!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2022)

Karasu said:


> I feel your pain - the market is crazy right now. But it seems like you have your own special crazy down there. Like literally what the hell was that ad about
> 
> Sounds like you're going to have a real hard time with this. That's no bueno!


I found another one that is literally a small motor attached to a normal bike (like a pedal bike). It's just the Wild West down here.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 28, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Like look at this! Where is the rest of it?
> 
> 
> It's the fucking Wild West out here.


Not a car, but i'd imagine theres a thriving market for this in thailand


@wibisana do we have a good river on java for this? has to be wide and long enough, because this has no brakes


----------



## wibisana (Apr 28, 2022)

Schneider said:


> Not a car, but i'd imagine theres a thriving market for this in thailand
> 
> 
> @wibisana do we have a good river on java for this? has to be wide and long enough, because this has no brakes


Bengawan solo seems doable, idk, we javanese arent that water people.we grow root in land lol

if you havent watch moana, her tribe basically Javanese


----------



## Schneider (Apr 28, 2022)

wibisana said:


> we javanese arent that water people.we grow root in land lol


javanese used to be water benders


as an archipelagic nation naturally we _should_ have a strong maritime presence. and we actually_ did, _sadly its not very remarkable currently.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 29, 2022)

that looks fun.


----------



## Schneider (May 3, 2022)

@Karasu 

whats your opinion on toyota 86, an "affordable" sports car?


----------



## Karasu (May 3, 2022)

Schneider said:


> @Karasu
> 
> whats your opinion on toyota 86, an "affordable" sports car?


Kind of out of my element. Cars are a funny thing in my world because of the expense. That's the reason I got a bike to screw around on so I didn't have to spend the money on an extra car to have fun with or worry about my daily driver getting worn out from racing it.

Few questions?

Current model year?
Who is it competing against in the market?
Is this going to be your daily driver?

I read a little and they say it's fun, has good reliability, outstanding fuel economy if you're just driving normally. I see it has a manual gearbox (which is a plus for me). Looks good too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Jul 6, 2022)

boomp


Schneider said:


> one and only


so my girl had reached 54k km/30k-ish miles and did a little overhaul:

1. blocked the egr paths (egr=engine gas recirculation), exhaust full to turbo
2. swapped for a more open and treatable air filter
3. purged fueling routes and cleaned the air intake (from years of open egr buildup)
4. swapped for a more open downpipe and front pipe
5. remapped the ecu accordingly so that the engine doesn't run too lean with the exhaust now fully spooling the turbo and more air intake.
6. polyurethane bushing swap.
7. swapped better wheels (continental uc6)
8. sound deaden wheel wells
and jesus now she runs *BETTER *than the time she were brand new. holy shit i been missing out 

edit: forgot stuff


----------



## Shrike (Jul 8, 2022)

Have a Hyundai Tucson, my 2nd SUV. Found it a lot better than the Nissan Qashqai, but in general would probably go for a Honda Civic, Mazda C-X5 or Toyota CHR if I had more cash. 

I also kinda really like driving smaller cars, like Suzuki Swift. When it comes to reliability, ironically the car that serveded me the best out of like 9 of of them is my 2nd oldest - a 2004 Peugeot 206. Literally never had any issues, I drove it with the intention of not caring when it breaks down and didn't look after it much. It's still kicking, I drive it from time to time but mostly it's driven by gf when I am not around to drive her.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 10, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Have a Hyundai Tucson, my 2nd SUV. Found it a lot better than the Nissan Qashqai, but in general would probably go for a Honda Civic, Mazda C-X5 or Toyota CHR if I had more cash.
> 
> I also kinda really like driving smaller cars, like Suzuki Swift. When it comes to reliability, ironically the car that serveded me the best out of like 9 of of them is my 2nd oldest - a 2004 Peugeot 206. Literally never had any issues, I drove it with the intention of not caring when it breaks down and didn't look after it much. It's still kicking, I drive it from time to time but mostly it's driven by gf when I am not around to drive her.


yeah man the phrase "they aint making it like they used to" is true. planned obsolence is a bitch

heard the news that where i live my car is going extinct and swapped with another variant with a hybrid engine on a monocoque chassis. hopefully never gets to fruition, as shitty indonesian roads make this a VERY questionable direction.

not to mention the news totally fucked the secondhand market over. my 5 year car with 33k miles now sells _higher_ than when i brought it brand new

Reactions: Like 1


----------

